# 特殊な「た」の用法 Special usage of ta



## cheshire

> 評価：君に会えてよかっ「*た*」。I'm glad to be able to see you.
> 命令：さあ、行っ「た」、行っ「*た*」。Get going. Go.
> 確認・想起：君は田中君だっ「*た*」ね。You are Mr Tanaka, aren't you?


これらの「た」はすべて「現在」の用法です。この「た」の使い方は、日本語学習者にとって理解が難しくはないのでしょうか？もし自然に理解できるのなら、どういった風に理解しましたか？多言語に類例があるからでしょうか？もし類例があれば紹介してください。

All た used above are used for present situation. Didn't you find the usage difficult to grasp? If it was natural for you, how was it reasonable to you? Are there any other examples in lanugages other than Japanese? If so, please show us.


----------



## Captain Haddock

#1 never seemed that strange to me, it's like a state that has resulted from the action described before よかった.

#2: I have never seen or heard this use of 行った.

#3 is something that was already true, so it sort of makes sense.

There are tricky instances in English where the past tense is used, and in which non-natives tend to err and use the present. I can't think of one off-hand, though.


----------



## almostfreebird

I can think of one. The verb "forget".  At least Japanese people tend to say "I forgot.." when it should be "I forget..".


----------



## samanthalee

#1 and #2 are very similar to Mandarin. [#1: よかっ*た = *太好*了*][#2 行った、行っ*た*= 走了，走*了*]

As the good Captain has observed, #3 is something that is true and was true, so it makes sense too.


----------



## cheshire

#1 and #2 are very similar to Mandarin. [#1: よかっ*た = *太好*了*][#2 行った、行っ*た*= 走了，走*了*]That's a striking similarity! Japanese usage must have come from Chinese!

English has the usage similar to #3, doesn't it? No one interprete the following sentence as meaning "Your name is no longer James Bond."

*Was *your name James Bond?​


----------



## uchi.m

#1: this one I had to memorize. It has nothing to do with the Portuguese translation.

#2: this usage is new to me!

#3: this one is similar to Portuguese regarding the verb tense. One possible Portuguese version would employ the past imperfect tense.


----------



## cheshire

Not many people use #2; if at all, it's rare. That's why you haven't learned it. Could you tell me what that verb form is?
O seu nome ( ) Pedro?​


----------



## Captain Haddock

It occurs to me that #2 might be short for 行った方がいい, but that's just my non-native's estimation. Again, it's something I've never heard in real life.


----------



## cheshire

I think it's similar to English.

(1) Finish your homework *already*!
(2) It's time you *went* to bed.

I think it's a reflection of the speaker's hope that something should have been done already.
By saying 行った、行った, the speaker wishes 行く had been already done at the time of speaking.


----------



## Flaminius

Captain Haddock said:


> It occurs to me that #2 might be short for 行った方がいい, but that's just my non-native's estimation. Again, it's something I've never heard in real life.


I think the development of「行った、行った」 is well-attested in an already-extinct-for-decades 「行ったり、行ったり」.  The level of formality is also very different for 「行った、行った」 and 「行った方がいい」.  The former is a very blunt, while the latter is a soft, jussive.


----------



## uchi.m

cheshire said:


> Not many people use #2; if at all, it's rare. That's why you haven't learned it. Could you tell me what that verb form is?_O seu nome era Pedro?_​


----------



## cheshire

Thanks uchi.m!

没办法，你死*了*那份儿心吧！（It can't be helped; drop that thought out of your mind.)
This *了 *is close to た.


----------

